
Elon Musk will leave Trump councils if U.S. withdraws from Paris agreement - petergatsby
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/31/elon-musk-will-leave-trump-councils-if-u-s-withdraws-from-paris-agreement/
======
kafkaesq
This is the point where I could (in principle) accept the idea of "conditional
collaboration" \-- as in, "OK, I'll loan you, generally destructive and
disreputable person that you are, the appearance of credibility, as long as
you refrain from taking deeply harmful actions X, Y, and Z." That is, at least
where there's _some_ significant leverage exercised. And where "deeply
harmful" means just that (e.g. backing out of the Paris climate deal, invading
Iraq for no particular reason, etc -- something on that scale).

I'm still not sure I would have the stomach for it, myself, if I were in their
shoes. But at least I could see how that could be drawn as an ethical
position.

